

Are we ready for lethal autonomous drones? - jasondc
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702303448404577410032825529656.html?mod=e2tw

======
hindsightbias
Only if we give them names. They get all the blame already - it's never "Major
Bob at Creech AFB" that plastered those innocents, it's the drone that dropped
that errant bomb.

